

Emacs for OSX - fogus
http://emacsformacosx.com/

======
makecheck
Probably the first site I've seen that uses SVG as the entire page, and it's
really neat. The whole thing scales beautifully no matter what size the
browser is.

~~~
mark_h
I did not notice that before, thanks for pointing that out!

~~~
jballanc
Yes, except poor job hiding the default no-svg-support message (hint: with
Safari 4, Zoom out).

------
andreyf
For those who use this: how does this stack up against

<http://aquamacs.org/>

and

<http://homepage.mac.com/zenitani/emacs-e.html>

?

~~~
__david__
The builds on emacsformacosx.com are literally taken from CVS (or the
ftp.gnu.org release directory) and compiled up with no extra patches, packages
or anything. I _did_ take the resulting binary and make a fancy looking .dmg
for it to live in but the actual application itself is completely stock.

I specifically made these builds because Aquamacs annoyed me. Think of them as
sort of the anti-Aquamacs. Aquamacs tries to force Emacs into being a well
behaved Mac application where, for instance, every buffer is a separate window
(which is really annoying when you have multiple hundreds of buffers open).
I'm sure there are Mac people out there that will love this and think that it
is cool and maybe even The Right Thing. _I_ wanted an Emacs for Emacs people
that happened live on OS X and not an Emacs for Mac people.

The Carbon Emacs Package you linked to is more of a batteries included type of
distro that aims to add a bunch of extra packages to the stock emacs. I
haven't used it lately but it's worth noting that the recently released Emacs
23.1 doesn't have a Carbon port in the main source repo any more. It got
replaced with the Cocoa/GnuStep port.

~~~
ubernostrum
A more important question for me:

How is this different from building Emacs out of MacPorts? I interact with
Emacs solely through a terminal window, and so don't need or want a GUI
version.

~~~
philwelch
My Mac OS X comes with emacs and vim already if you're using the terminal. I
thought they all did.

~~~
ubernostrum
Yes, but it usually lags a bit behind the current versions (as all operating-
system packages do). So I end up building a more recent one from MacPorts
anyway.

------
j_baker
I've been using aquamacs for some time now, and I think I'll be switching to
plain old emacs because of this page. Is this _really_ just a vanilla build of
emacs with no customization? It seems to be much more well-behaved than the
last time I tried out the regular emacs (which I think was version 22).

------
e40
I notice this version ignores any value I give (set-frame-height (selected-
frame) ...), however, it's better than running in a Terminal and I could never
get Aquamacs to work with my .emacs (just hangs).

------
dlsspy
That's a lot of fancy. I wish I just new what the flags were, as it doesn't
build on Snow Leopard for me.

~~~
zenspider
Doesn't build for me either right now (NativeRect array problem in nsterm.m),
but I'm guessing it doesn't for him either since there hasn't been a build for
2 days.

I've always build mine with:

    
    
        ./configure --with-ns
        make -j 4 bootstrap
    

(I only rebuild every few months or so, so a bootstrap is safer)

~~~
__david__
Yes, my script got the NativeRect error tonight. Last night I was offline
reconstructing my disk after I botched some code in a home made gpt
partitioning tool (it made a full recovery--phew).

I think I'm going to have to figure out how to build with -m32 so that it
works on versions before 10.6. I haven't looked into it but I suspect you can
"lipo" the 32 and the 64 bit executables together like you can with PowerPC
and Intel and so that might be an option too.

